# 2 REP Jumps in Mali



## daftandbarmy (29 Jan 2013)

Looks like this is the first sizeable airborne operation since Kolwezi

http://www.ouest-france.fr/region/normandie_detail_-Mali.-La-Legion-a-saute-sur-Tombouctou-_39382-2158067_actu.Htm


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (29 Jan 2013)

Yes they jumped North of Timbuktu to cut-off retreating rebel fighters.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Jan 2013)

French army spokesman Colonel Thierry Burkhard has announced, on Monday morning, January 28, 2013, French soldiers of the 2e REP (Read more http://www.armyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&... ) (2nd Foreign Legion Parachute Regiment) were parachuted into strategic points overnight to prepare the way for Malian forces to recapture Timbuktu from Islamist rebels. Two C-130 and three C-160 Transall military transport aircraft drop French paratroops north of the city of Timbuktu to lock access. (Video Copyright Pascale Dupont contact creationvideo@live.fr)

Jumping starts at 3.28:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ElySEd8MOw


----------

